# Acne with Citalopram?



## DSPFrat (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had some acne for a while, but ever since I started on citalopram it seems as though it's gotten horrible. Before I could use some acne treatment and it would clear up for the most part, but now it doesn't seem to clear up. My doctor told me that he never heard of that being a side effect, but I think he's wrong, unless I'm just paranoid.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

you could swap to some other prozac type med and see what happens


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I used Celexa for over a year and it didn't seem to affect my acne at all but everyone is affected differently by drugs. But a quick scan of some medical sites indicates that acne it is a possible side effect.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I started on Citalopram (20mg) about a year ago. After a month or two I bumped it up to 40mg. I have had acne pretty constantly since about age 14 (I am now 21). I can't really tell if it has affected my acne at all since I always seem to have acne. My guess is it didn't really change it for better or worse.


----------



## Half Asleep (Nov 15, 2009)

You could try asking your doctor for Lymecycline, it is pretty good for acne and doesn't conflict with Citalopram.


----------



## dissolvedgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

I have had the same exact reaction. I stopped the medication to isolate it and my skin cleared right up. (I take a couple of other things for bipolar disorder) I am just going to ask my doctor for something similar...liked the pill too, of course there were no other side effects. figures!


----------

